# Looking for cheap yardsticks,plain type no printing



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am making snow gauges and need a supply of yardsticks ,Anyone know of good suppllier or store. ?? or you all have some for sale cheap. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Try here - $1.44

http://www.amazon.com/SHOPZEUS-Acme-Wood-Yardstick/dp/B002WYBGMI


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Could you use some 1/4" thick lath material and a Sharpie? Divisions less than 1/2" aren't very meaqningful, anyway.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Have done a few with the lath but don't quite as nice .But thanks for the input.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Lowes has lots.Made 25+ so far. Sold them .


----------

